# [WIFI]erreur après le /etc/init.d/wlan0 start ?!? [suspendu]

## UnivirtuelG

Bonjour,

Voici maintenant 4 jours que j'essaie de comprendre et d'installer gentoo avant ça j'étais sous win et j'ai passé quelques mois sous Xubuntu qui pour être honnête ne ma rien appris sur le fonctionnement de linux ... donc en cherchant une distribution j'ai vue et ont ma dit que pour apprendre un maximum, gentoo était conseillé pas forcément pour un débutant d'après ce que j'ai compris mais au contraire moi je dirais que tout le monde devrais passer par là... fin bon on s'écarte du sujet mais c'était surtout pour vous dire que vraiment je débute . 

Petit parcours emprunté avant de rentrer dans le vif du sujet : 

J'ai choisi une installation avec le minimal cd que j'ai en faite mis sur une clé usb bootable avec 2 autres distributions (Sabayon & Ubunutu, au cas ou et j'ai bien fait  :Very Happy:  ) l'installation en elle est même n'était pas si compliqué que ça si on suivais bien le handbook (que j'ai imprimé ) je m'y suis quand même repris à 3 fois avant d'y arriver et la première installe ma pris un peu plus de 7H ... la dernière 2H en gros, et j'ai enfin pu voir le Login dans sont beau fond noir lol . 

Et c'est là que les problèmes commencent, pas de connexion à internet ... faut savoir que tout le temps que j'étais sur le minimalCd j'étais connecté en wifi grâce à la commande net-setup Wlan0, fin bref du coup je regarde le hanbook pour voir ou j'avais foiré mais je ne trouve rien en tout cas pas dans la première partie, toute celle avant le redémarrage mais en allant plus loin je vois Wireless-tools mon sauveur  :Very Happy:  mais aussi mon pire ennemie pour le moment lol, déjà rien que pour l'installer j'ai mis du temps à comprendre comment je pourrais faire mais j'y suis arrivé quand même en relançant le minimal comme j'étais sur d'avoir une connexion, après avec un emerge net-wireless/wireless-tools c'était réglé, j'ai redémarrer et fait un ifconfig -a , qui, avant d'installer wireless-tools ne m'affichais rien hors là cette commande fonctionne et m'indique donc que ma carte réseau est bien reconnue . 

LE PROBLEME : 

Maintenant il me reste le /etc/conf.d/net à configurer et là je suis perdue... 

j'ai commencé comme ça : 

```
cd /etc/inti.d

ln -s net.lo net.wlan0
```

ensuite j'ai configuré le /etc/conf.d/net  : 

```
config_wlan0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 198.0.255")

routes_wlan0=( "devault via 192.168.0.1" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "iwconfig" )

key_ESSID1="[1] MacléWep [1] enc restricted" 

```

ensuite j'ai voulu démarré la connexion : 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start 
```

et là il me retourne ceci : 

```
*bringing up interface wlan0

*configuring wireless network for wlan0

*scanning for access points

*does not support scanning

*you either need to set a preferre_aps list in /etc/conf.d/wireless

*preferredd_apps="SSID1 SSID2"

*and set associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferred"

*or et associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferredonly"

*or hardcode the SSID to any and let the driver find access point

*SSID_wlan0="any"

*or configure defaulting to AD-HOC when managed fails

*adhoc_SSID_wlan0="WLAN"

*or hardcode the SSID aigainst the interface (not recommended)

*SSID_wlan0="SSID"

*failed to configure wireless for wlan0

*ERROR net.wlan0 failed to start 
```

là je ne sais pas vraiment quoi faire ... je comprend pas vraiment l'intérêt de forcer la connexion à un point d'accès puisque je n'ai que 1 seul point d'accès donc comment peut-il aller chercher quelque chose dans une liste qui n'existe pas ...  le problème ne viens peut être pas du tout de ça mais là je ne vois pas... fin j'ai du louper quelque chose de toute façon mais quoi ?! si vous pouviez m'éclairer là dessus  :Wink: 

Au niveau des infos à donner si il vous faut quelque chose en particulier n'hésitez pas à demander là je suis sur le liveusbUbuntu donc il faudra que je retourne sous gentoo et noter tout ça si c'est nécessaire . 

Bye.

UnivirtuelG

ps : au niveau des réponses n'oubliez pas, je découvre, donc doucement sur les trucs un peu trop technique  :Very Happy:  là ça fait 4 jours que mon cerveau est en ébullition lolLast edited by UnivirtuelG on Fri Apr 20, 2012 12:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Deusexodus

D'abord, il faudrait que tu nous donnes le nom de la carte wifi dont tu parles (la commande "lspci" te donneras l'info).

Ensuite si ta carte ne supporte pas le scan ... c'est qu'a mon avis il doit manquer le firmware, chose qui doit etre dans le cd minimal mais qui doit etre ensuite installer.

Pour en etre sur tu peux taper : iwlist wlan0 scan (si il y a des informations sur les reseaux wifi aux alentours la carte marche)

Et sinon en derniere information, lance un ifconfig (car il se pourrait que l'interface s'appelle wlan1 ou eth1, cela arrive des fois).

[Toute les commandes sont a lancer en super-utilisateur]

----------

## UnivirtuelG

Merci de ta réponse rapide, alors pour lspci cette commande ne fonctionne pas sous gentoo "command not found" donc je l'ai fait sous le liveusbUbuntu c'est la même chose je pense ?!

lspci : 

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

(j'ai mis seulement ce qui concernait la carte réseau si il faut je mettrais les autres ?!? ) 

iwlist wlan0 scan : wlan0 interface doesn't support scanning network is down 

et pour ifconfig : 

lo       Link encap: local loopback  

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:6 erreurs:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0  txquueuelen : 0 (pas sur de l'orthographe de txquueuelen*) 

          RX Bytes:(108-0 B)      TX Bytes:(108-0 B)

bizarrement il me semble que la dernière fois que j'ai fait cette commande j'avais aussi eth0 et wlan0 mais là plus rien .... 

en faite ça ressemblais plus à ça la dernière fois que je l'avais fait sous gentoo : (fait depuis la console d'ubuntu celle là ) 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:ec:16:57:ee  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          Packets reçus:0 erreurs:0 :0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          Octets reçus:0 (0.0 B) Octets transmis:0 (0.0 B)

          Interruption:16 Adresse de base:0x1000 

lo        Link encap:Boucle locale  

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          adr inet6: ::1/128 Scope:Hôte

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          Packets reçus:0 erreurs:0 :0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          Octets reçus:0 (0.0 B) Octets transmis:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:3a:6d:f4:34  

          inet adr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          adr inet6: fe80::21f:3aff:fe6d:f434/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          Packets reçus:2921 erreurs:0 :0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2254 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          Octets reçus:3428175 (3.4 MB) Octets transmis:332875 (332.8 KB)

Voila je ne sais pas si ça va pouvoir t'aider ?! 

En gros là il se passe quoi ?!

----------

## Deusexodus

Comme je l'ai mis : toute les commandes sont a taper en super-utilisateur (root). lspci fait partie des commandes qui ne sont disponible/visible qu'en root (on peut feinter : /usr/sbin/lspci te donne ce que tu veux), et je pense qu'il fait partie des binaires d'une install de base (mais je peux me tromper).

Tu as raison c'est la meme chose, le materiel ne change pas d'une distribution sur l'autre. 

un petit :

ifconfig wlan0 up

ifconfig wlan1 up

ifconfig eth1 up

te donneras l'interface qui va de pair avec le module de ton noyau : les messages sont plutot clairs, 3 messages :

- il te dis tu te plante cette interface peut pas exister

- il te dis je pourrais mais j'y arrive pas (pas le firmware) : dans ce cas la tu peux tout de suite taper dmesg (pour voir les dernieres lignes et t'en rendre compte)

- il te dis rien => fonctionne!  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: puisque tu as installer wireless-tools tu peux lancer iwconfig, voir s'il te donne un indice sur l'interface de ta carte wifi. Petite verification, tu as bien mis le module de ta carte wifi dans le kernel (en module ou en dur peu importe)?

----------

## UnivirtuelG

Pour lspci j'y reviendrais après il y a un truc bizarre ... 

sinon : 

ifconfig wlan0 up = rien donc fonctionne  :Very Happy: 

ifconfig wlan1 up = cette interface peut pas exister 

ifconfig eth1 up = cette interface peut pas exister 

iwconfig : 

lo        no wireless extensions 

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any  

              Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

              Encryption key:off 

              Power Management:off

eth0      no wireless extensions

sinon pour ma carte wifi je ne peut que imaginer qu'elle soit bien installé puisque j'ai utilisé genkernel donc tout c'est fait automatiquement mais du coup comment s'en assurer ? (au passage la configuration en manuelle à ma première tentative à foiré et c'est pour ça que pour le 2eme et troisième essai j'ai voulu le faire avec genkernel c'est pas si bien que ça finalement ?) en relisant le handbook je viens de voir comment je peux savoir ça en faite ... mais je ne suis sur de rien, en retournant dans le menuconfig avec la commande make menuconfig je devrais pouvoir voir si elle est installé si oui c'est cool si non, je serais obligé de repasser par le minimal cd pour l'installer ou comment ça se passe ? et surtout est-ce que l'on peut accéder à ce menu malgré que j'ai fait mon installation avec genkernel justement ?! 

En ce qui concerne lspci j'étais bien connecté en tant que root quand je l'ai fait la première fois, là 'ai retenté et ça me disais la même chose et là en essayant la petite feinte  :Very Happy:  ça na pas marché  :Sad:   "aucun fichier ou répertoire" ... j'ai bien fait /usr/sbin/lspci je l'ai fait 2 fois pour être sur et même résultat à chaque fois .

----------

## Deusexodus

effectivement lspci appartient au package pciutils (a force d'installer on sait plus ce qu'il y a par defaut...)

Donc on resume, le noyau est bien configurer (je fais confiance a genkernel, et normalement un lsmod te montrera un rtl8139 ou assimilable), si l'interface est la, c'est que pour le noyau c'est bon!

Il faut que iwlist wlan0 scan fonctionne sinon rien de plus ne se fera...

En passant, je ne sais pas si c'est une erreur de typo mais le brd, c'est broadcast? on peut l'ecrire en abreger et l'ip qui suit est plutot 192.168.0.255. Ensuite tu es sur d'avoir a mettre restricted et pas open ?

Je suppose que tu as suivis quelque chose comme cela : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-ppc.xml?part=4&chap=4&style=printable enfin de toute maniere il faut que tu t'occupe de plusieurs fichiers de configuration.

Au bout d'un moment c'est chiant les fichiers de conf, tu auras aussi NetworkManager et Wicd pour te faciliter la vie.

----------

## UnivirtuelG

ok je continuerais ça demain la je sature lol je viens de fouiner un peu partout sur le forum à la recherche de solution et je suis effectivement tombé sur des postes qui parlait de wicd je pense que je vais regarder de se côté là aussi en tout cas je te remercie pour ton aide et je posterais dès qu'il y aura du nouveau en attendant je vais essayer de trouver un max d'infos sur ce sujet et potasser tout ça à fond .  

Sinon oui oui pour le lien que tu as mis c'est bien ça que j'ai suivi et pour /etc/conf.d/net c'est une erreur de recopiage dans mon vrai fichier c'est bien 192.168.0.255 et pour le fait d'avoir mis restricted au lieu de open en faite c'est ce qui me paraissait le plus logique mais je ne suis sur de rien ... sur win/Xubuntu/leminimalcd/LiveusbUbuntu je me suis toujours connecté avec ma clé WEP en Hexa donc j'en ai déduit qu'en open il ne demanderais pas de clé donc ça ne pourrais pas marcher mais je peux me tromper ?!? 

Allez bye 

UniG

----------

## barul

Personnellement, j'utilise ausi les scripts intégrés de Gentoo, et j'utilise wpa_supplicant pour les faire fonctionner, quelque soit la protection du réseau (WEP ou WPA, ça fonctionne très bien pour les deux). Ça peut être un peu dur à prendre en main au début, mais ça roule tout seul ensuite.

----------

## UnivirtuelG

hi ! 

J'ai essayé ce matin avec wpa_supplicant mais c'est pas mieux et au final après 2 jours à essayer de régler ce problème de wifi j'arrive à bout de nerf donc je vais tout simplement réinstaller une distri plus classique parce que ça fait 5 jours que je ne peux pas utiliser mon pc, comme le live à ses limites et que j'ai d'autre projet en cours qui doivent aussi avancer, je dois faire un choix donc je pense réinstaller Xubuntu et avec Vbox ou autre faire une installe gentoo pour régler ce problème de wifi et une fois que je serais sur je retenterais . En tout cas merci d'avoir pris la peine de m'aider je laisse le post en suspend je reviendrais vous dire ce qu'il en est  :Wink: 

Bye

UniG

----------

